# Wow, I have been busy...



## oCyrus55 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello everyone! I haven't posted anything in awhile, but it's time to post some of my new stuff.  I know this is a lot of pictures, but I don't know when I will have time again with school starting soon.

Let me know what you think, and, again, I'm sorry for this many images (I usually never post this many).  

Well, here you go

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 19, 2007)

holy cow, last two::stun:  :shock:

These are wonderful portraits!


----------



## bellacat (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice...you captured some really beautiful photos


----------



## Jeffm73 (Aug 20, 2007)

2, 7 and 10 are my favorites.

Very nice light


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

And Sw1tchFX, I really like the last 2 as well.  When I have more done of her, I will post some more.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 20, 2007)

Great job as usual oCyrus!  Always a pleasure to see your posts.  Awesome use of light in all of them.  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 20, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Great job as usual oCyrus!  Always a pleasure to see your posts.  Awesome use of light in all of them.  :thumbup:
> 
> NJ



Thanks NJ, I appreciate it!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 20, 2007)

:thumbup:3 and 8 are my favorites but great job on all of them.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 20, 2007)

Love em!  How are you doing your chocolate tones if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 20, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Love em!  How are you doing your chocolate tones if you dont mind sharing?



A color balance layer where I bump up the red and yellow (after converting to BW)


----------



## Sarah5344 (Aug 20, 2007)

3, 7, 8, 10, and 11 are amazing.  The guy in 3...well, I could go on about for a while.  Uh humm, anyhow, I think you hit the nail on the head with the listed images.  Composition and colors look great.  The first two I don't think hold up to your obvious talent, IMHO.  Outstanding job!

Sarah


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 20, 2007)

3 10 and 11 are my favorites. I love the moment you captured in 3. I think the last 2 are self explanatory....


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 21, 2007)

Most girls think that the guy in 3 is pretty good looking, so I see where you ladies are coming from. 

And Sarah, I see what you are saying about the first two.  I like the first one, but the second is just okay.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 22, 2007)

You HAVE been busy!

1, 3, 8 and 9....  ALL very nice!  

And, some pretty nice posing in 6, although I feel the lighting/background could be better.  I might move the kids out just a WEE bit...  an inch or two.  The clothing is working OK.

All in all, a post that would make anyone proud.

-Pete


----------



## Darton (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job on 5, how'd you get the pooch to cooperate for this?


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darton said:


> Great job on 5, how'd you get the pooch to cooperate for this?



You know, I just got lucky, and the dog wanted to cooperate that day.


----------



## koda-46 (Aug 24, 2007)

good job on most of them


----------



## oCyrus55 (Aug 24, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> good job on most of them



So, on which ones didn't I do a good job on?


----------

